# changing uid and gid in freebsd is not working for me - no errors, but no changes either



## jordanthompson (Mar 17, 2022)

Hi all...
I want to change both the UID and GID from 974 to 1001 in FreeBSD.  I have tried:


```
id frank
    uid=974(frank) gid=974(frank) groups=974(frank)

    pw user mod -n frank -g 1001
    pw group mod -n frank -g 1001

    id frank
    uid=974(frank) gid=974(frank) groups=974(frank)
```

I don't get any errors, but the gid and uid don't change


----------



## jordanthompson (Mar 17, 2022)

got it.  After doing:


```
pw group mod -n frank -g 1001
```

you need to do:

```
pw user mod -n frank -g frank
```


----------



## Zagzigger (Dec 24, 2022)

With your experience, maybe you can answer this question. 
After considerable problems with log in after an upgrade, eventually I deleted my user and added it back as a new user pointing to the old user directory. 
Kinda works, but I have no control over audio and other minor issues. My "new" user has a UID of 1003 and a Gid of I004. 
Is it possible / safe to change this back to a UID of 1001, and what else would I have to worry about - such as GID etc.
Thanks if you have time.


----------

